# My new best friend!



## Asharee133 (Feb 22, 2011)

This gorgeous little guy found me. on the door. then onto my face.  he jumped on me! i've never seen one before and im quite enthused of buying some now  i kinda OD'd on the photos..but its soooo cute :3 OH, its a litoria peronii by the way


----------



## kupper (Feb 22, 2011)

wait until he starts calling at night .... you wont want him then LOL


----------



## EmDown (Feb 22, 2011)

Everyone has the right to love and collect there own special range of pets but personally, after years of getting pocket money to remove the frogs from the front fish pond and let them loose down the street into the creek, because of the bloody annoying noise i don't think i could handle frogs... lol


----------



## 1stprincess (Feb 22, 2011)

omg, he is way too cute.. we live next door to a nature reserve. and with all the recent rain ( in melb ) it has flooded to about knee deep.. we have these little frogs croacking all night... i often find them in my garage and even in the house. My hubby did identify them on a csiro website, but i cant remember what they were called. good luck with the little guy, and may your collection of these little cuties grow..


----------



## pythrulz (Feb 22, 2011)

Very nice little froggy with green specks but id agree with hearing the noise they make in the pond in the back yard wouldnt keep them myself


----------



## Asharee133 (Feb 22, 2011)

i couldn't keep him, lol he was wild, so i let him go in a tree


----------

